
Going Serverless with OpenFaaS and Golang – Building Optimized Templates - MartinHeinz
https://martinheinz.dev/blog/11
======
zwarag
About gives me a 404

If I understand that correctly, this structure implies that the function would
directly call a DB if it would need to authenticate and or authorise a request
(assuming the request claims to be for/by a specific user) wouldn’t that be
just like a monolith?

~~~
alexellisuk
I am not the author of the blog post, but I am the founder of OpenFaaS. Here
is an example with database access -
[https://www.openfaas.com/blog/serverless-single-page-
app/](https://www.openfaas.com/blog/serverless-single-page-app/)

